# Which MHF Sticker Design [POLL]



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

below are the designs narrowed down so far i believe.

Please vote for which is your preference as the new MHF Sticker design, The sticker is intended to be visible easily to other members and hence will be around 4" high X 10" wide


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm torn between 10, 9 and 6 - If this was a spot the difference competition, I would be stumped.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

10 has the blue border. 9 & 10 have the drop shadow to highlight the text. I'm voting for 7 - it describes what we are, and has the lovely little globe too.


(I wish it had the blue border round the outside. Sorry! )


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> 10 has the blue border. 9 & 10 have the drop shadow to highlight the text. I'm voting for 7 - it describes what we are, and has the lovely little globe too.
> 
> 
> (I wish it had the blue border round the outside. Sorry! )


If you say so. Buggered if I can see it. 

In that case Number 6 for me.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Pusser have you clicked on them to see the larger more detailed pictures ?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Pusser have you clicked on them to see the larger more detailed pictures ?


Nope. Didn't know I was meant to. Having another look now. 

Alrighty. Big differences. But I will still go for 6 - Plain and simple.

p.s I did think the purpose of these pennants was primarily to be seen easily by other passing motorhomes rather than an ad when stationary.Thus other bits i.e. world only reduces the visibility.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Nice selection Dave
I have voted for No.8 for two reasons:
1. It is simple, clean and easy to read and says all that it needs to.
2. It was my suggestion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hope that we get this sorted out quickly, it would be great to have a new windscreen sticker....

Keith


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

My vote goes to number 3 (or similar) simply because it tells people more about what they can expect from MHF. Obviously nobody's going to read it on the road, but those drawn to it on site through curiosity might well be more inclined to come and join us. Which is just as good them as it is for us - my own passage from caravan to motorhome has been made immeasurably easier and more enjoyable thanks to you lot!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

kands said:


> Nice selection Dave
> I have voted for No.8 for two reasons:
> 1. It is simple, clean and easy to read and says all that it needs to.
> 2. It was my suggestion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


yes agree with Keith NO 8 THE ONE FOR ME :wink:

cheers ray

make this thread a sticky so it does not get lost in the crowd :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Good to see my choice of Number 6 is right up there. :roll:


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi folks,

I think the idea of a windscreen sticker is a great idea as it identifies MHF members to each other and advertises to other interested people.

However, I cannot help wondering why out of the 11,078 current members, only five have been enthused enough to reply.

Someone has obviously spent a lot of time and effort on this design so it seems sad that it doesn't attract more support than 5 out of 11,078. 

I think the problem is, certainly from my point of view, although I'm 100% behind the idea, and prepared to pay for one, I, like thousand of others on here, have paid serious money for a serious vehicle. In the light of that, I have no intention of sticking anything on it that resembles a four year olds TV programme. I think to be fair, motorhomers in the main are a cut above George, Zippy and co. Motorhoming is fun, but not childish as I feel this comes across. If I had an old banger, I wouldn't care so much, but I don't. Other people might be thinking what I am saying but are too polite to say anything, thus only the five replies.

Perhaps a poll on what type of graphic might be more appropriate rather than a choice of ten of the same thing redone several times like a Moody Blues album.

Just my thoughts, if anyone agrees or disagrees, let's hear you.

Willie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I thought 50 votes within a single working day pretty good! 

I recall the cartoon raised a few polarised views when it was first used as a strapline.

I reckon the size of the thing will be the most difficult thing to achieve a consensus/ majority on.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MonsieurClee-mong said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I think the idea of a windscreen sticker is a great idea as it identifies MHF members to each other and advertises to other interested people.
> 
> ...


That is a valid point. I hate all stickers on anything, most of all the garage that sells the vehicle thinks he is entitled to free advertising space not only on your back window with a huge sticker but on your number plate too. My prob with this sticker is where to stick it without blanking off a bit of my viewing. I would like to stick it on the passerngers window to the rear edge but am worried in case it comes off when the window is wound down. Guess it will have to be in front of the missus at the bottom of the windscreen.

I haven't too much trouble with the design. It has to be something and it has to be MHF logo otherwise it would be pointless.

I lost my previous stickers as they went with Two Loos as I forgot to take them off. I did print off one but the reflection in the sun was to much to bear on my side so I only put it up when stopped. I still have my pennant but now with this m\home, the radio aerial is on the roof so I have to think of somewhere else to put it. Probably have to fix it some where around the wing mirrors.

But on balance, I think the MHF sticker is more attractive than the road tax disc.


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

I think it has to be one of the triangular ones, should be easily spotted from a distance, allowing us to instantly recognisee a fellow member, and leave us guessing for the next half hour up the road who it was!

cheers for now
Matt  8O :roll: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

MonsieurClee-mong said:


> Perhaps a poll on what type of graphic might be more appropriate rather than a choice of ten of the same thing redone several times like a Moody Blues album.


Hi Willie

I agree and there are many talented people on this site who may have submitted good ideas but were put off as it was clear after my suggestions that it wasn't a competition and suggestions other than alterations to the official design weren't welcome, ( mine wasn't even listed in the poll ).... sour grapes ? no, i'm not so arrogant to think mine was better, but I won't volunteer again ... .. once bitten ..


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> MonsieurClee-mong said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps a poll on what type of graphic might be more appropriate rather than a choice of ten of the same thing redone several times like a Moody Blues album.
> ...


I think it probably has more to do with how Nukes sees his baby developing because if we all submitted good stuff and then voted and it didn't fit in with Nukes MHF vision then he would be in a difficult position to over ride a majority decision and thus would lose his interpretation of MHF presentation.

Sorry - that is once again as clear as mud.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I agree and there are many talented people on this site who may have submitted good ideas but were put off as it was clear after my suggestions that it wasn't a competition and suggestions other than alterations to the official design weren't welcome, ( mine wasn't even listed in the poll ).... sour grapes ? no, i'm not so arrogant to think mine was better, but I won't volunteer again ... .. once bitten ..


Hi Jim, your logo prompted a few suggestions about text shadowing and borders etc which i incorporated into the designs, i have to be honest in that i know lots of time and effort probably went into your ideas, but the resolution for print quality needs to be quite high and you wouldnt have been working with a high res version of the mhf cartoon logo to start with. Majority of comments i have had prior and during this recent interest in the stickers have been to push for pennant shaped logos and therefore i offered a huge range of choices, at the end of the day the only differences are cosmetic from the version you submitted and some of the versions on offer in the poll i.e. font type and world symbol. Don't take this as being ignored, your ideas were looked at and the ones that members like were incorporated into some of the designs


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

There we are... I just knew I didn't no what I was talking about.


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello folks,

To add to Pusser's point about it being Nuke's baby and it would be the way his vision sees it, that is correct and as it should be, it's his site. However, there are still two points remaining. 

Firstly, he is hoping that subscribers/ members will stick this on their vehicles therefore it should at least have something to it that doesn't look like a 1950's seaside postcard or a Beryl Cook print. It isn't to everybody's taste nor their vision of how they see themselves and their van.

Secondly, from all the members, and before anyone says 11,000 people can't all send in their design or their tuppence worth, I know that, but views are conspicuous by their absence. Okay, so as Jim described it, "the official" design will prevail. That's fine, but I can see in a year's time, depending on how many get printed, a large number of them gathering dust. The silence on this debate is deafening as it's only the same few voices going round and round.

Willie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MonsieurClee-mong said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> To add to Pusser's point about it being Nuke's baby and it would be the way his vision sees it, that is correct and as it should be, it's his site. However, there are still two points remaining.
> 
> ...


I have always said and Drummer will back me up on this, if we had a large pair of bosoms as a logo they would be seen a mile away. But did anyone listen to me. No they didn't. It is very true that image is important and a boob pennant flying from the masthead is how I see the Pussbus.

I rest may case. 8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

MonsieurClee-mong said:


> The silence on this debate is deafening as it's only the same few voices going round and round.
> Willie


Plus ca change, and all that. There's 'active' members, and there's not-so-active members. As long as the designs are there to be voted on, Nuke is being very fair. I wonder how much member discussion was involved with the Camping Club stickers, pennants etc?

And he's right - it was me who brought up the point of Jim's text shadowing etc, and they were incorporated as options.

I've made my choice, and maybe it isn't _my_ idea of a perfect design, but I'll go with the flow (of course).

P.S. I just love the cartoon though.

G-A-P-S - Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> [if we had a large pair of bosoms as a logo they would be seen a mile away


NOW you're talking ... :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I like no.8, it is a recognisable shape and the logo/text makes best use of the space without leaving odd looking blank parts. Remember the orginal idea for this sticker, was for something that people could recognise as they pass you on the road. A rectangle sticker is very common and could be overlooked as a sticker for something else... a yellow pennant is much more recognisable. Also, the rectangle stickers are very fussy... who's going to stop you and put their glasses on to read that..?? it will be wasted text.

Vote 8 - _for a brighter future...!_

p.s. I voted 5, after getting confused with the file name... I ment the first pennant one, number 8! I feel many people have made this mistake...


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello again,

Henry Ford once said, "You can buy a Ford in any colour as long as it's black." Seems familiar! In a communist election you can vote for any candidate as long as it's one chosen by the management. It makes no difference, they are only variations on a theme. If the basic design is flawed, they are all flawed.

There is more to motorhoming than big boobs, but if that's the level we're talking here, well, it's pretty base. Perhaps that is what you are trying to portray in your members, if so, I can live a bit longer without a sticker. It isn't as if it makes my van go faster or get me more miles to the gallon.

Anyway, it is obvious the only real supporters of this are the ones who are involved in making it happen. In the not too distant future you should be easily recognisable as you'll have to cover yourself with the stickers in order to use them up.

Okay! Here's an idea, you might prove me wrong. Don't use your money to make them, use the members. Offer them now on order and see how many people send you a cheque. If you're right, you'll be in profit before you even deliver them.

Willie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MonsieurClee-mong said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Henry Ford once said, "You can buy a Ford in any colour as long as it's black." Seems familiar! In a communist election you can vote for any candidate as long as it's one chosen by the management. It makes no difference, they are only variations on a theme. If the basic design is flawed, they are all flawed.
> 
> ...


I think I should point out this is my base level and not MHF members or its owner. I have always set myself extemely low standards but have trouble attaining them even though I do my best.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Okay! Here's an idea, you might prove me wrong. Don't use your money to make them, use the members. Offer them now on order and see how many people send you a cheque. If you're right, you'll be in profit before you even deliver them.


Willie, firstly the idea is that I outlay the funds, so if at the end of the day none of the stickers sell then it is only 'I' who is out of pocket 

Secondly to get the best price on a sticker i would order in substantial quantities. I have been caught out on pre-orders on Outdoor Bits for Aires guides before, i.e. people pre-order them but then as the store owner I am subject to the delays incurred not by me, but by distributors etc and it makes me look bad.

Lastly Artona is researching the idea of vinyl printers, if viable i would purchase one of those so i could print them on demand per order 

The cartoon choice for the logo was taken a long time ago, it portrays what this site should be i.e. "friendly, happy motorhomers all part of a community" and it doesn't matter what choice was made for the logo or the design of anything on MHF, at the end of the day i would never achieve 100% satisfaction from all the members, people are people and always have differing views. I 'try' to offer up some choice, and i DO take onboard suggestions and improvements to all my ideas but the buck does end somewhere and someone has to make decisions as otherwise nothing would ever get finalised on the site


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

And maybe if people don't like the design, they don't have to buy the thing. 

As I said before, there's not many places that DO offer some feedback from its members. Perhaps now, we see why.

And, at the end of the day, MHF is about MHF, and not the sticker promoting it. 

G


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

MonsieurClee-mong said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Henry Ford once said, "You can buy a Ford in any colour as long as it's black." Seems familiar! In a communist election you can vote for any candidate as long as it's one chosen by the management. It makes no difference, they are only variations on a theme. If the basic design is flawed, they are all flawed.
> 
> ...


Willie, it was me, a lone MHF member who first suggested the sticker revamp and Nuke has designed several prototypes before finally leaving it to poll, as suggested, to find out which one people like best. I cannot see how Nuke is imposing his opinion on anyone...? Im certainly the type of person that will say if I don't like something, and I have done just that with a few of the prototypes, to which an alternative has always been designed upon suggestions from me and other MHF members.

Why is a sticker making such a fuss... surely it is not the be all and end all of everything... its just a sticker to show our support of a great site we all enjoy and take part in.


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello again,

As you said, "And maybe if people don't like the design, they don't have to buy the thing." I agree and that is precisely my point. If you were less busy being so precious about your design and listened to the members you might find out what they really think. However, when you say things like "As I said before, there's not many places that DO offer some feedback from its members. Perhaps now, we see why." 

As to "offering feedback". What are you talking about? It's a forum where people discuss and interact. We don't come on here to have impositions or just be tolerated for the sake of others, so sneer at somebody else, not me.

This shows a degree of arrogance that says our site is wonderful and would be more wonderful if we didn't have to have members interfering. That's fine enjoy it all to yourself. If you wish to ignore your members that's fine by me. 

If this design was chosen a long time ago, you probably had a lot less members then than you now. Since around March, you've had approx fifty per cent increase in membership so a lot of these would not know anything about this.

However, we live in a democrasy, so feel free to lose your money, it's your business not mine.

Willie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks for your comments Willie, don't want to continue this here, but if you wish to make any other comments about how i should run mhf please email me or PM me


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Willie
You have made some interesting points here. Maybe one thing that you are unaware of is the fact that out of the 11000+ membership you quoted, only a tiny percentage are actually active here. Many have signed up and asked their questions, got an answer and not come back.

Out of the total number of members there is only again, a small percentage that have subscribed to MHF, so maybe they either do not care about a sticker or do not want to waste their limited amount of posts on something that is not really important to them.

May I ask if you have submitted a design for the sticker? I am only asking because I haven't noticed exactly who did what and you do seem to have a strong interest in this project.

Personally for me I think Shanes idea is a good one and I do believe that many people have voiced an opinion, freely, on this subject. The deafening silence may not be due to the apathy of the members but a natural reaction to polls in as much as many people do not vote or express an interest publicly but just go with the flow, unless they hold really strong opinions.

Keith


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

hello again,

I'm not telling anyone how to run their site or say what they should do, nor am I the one making the fuss. I am only expression an opinion on a matter we were asked to vote on. It seems like if I'm not saying "Hail Caesar" the dogs form a pack and sharpen their teeth.

Fine! As I said, it's yours, do as you like, but I am still entitled to an opinion. So I've said my bit, put the dogs back inside and I'll join the silent majority.

Wilie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

everyone is entitled to an opinion if done in a civil fashion Willie 
You havent been booted from the thread nor has the thread been locked.

This is a democratic website, and if other members question you, the same as others were questioning me its not a case of calling the dogs off, its simply people being people and asking questions back of you


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Despite a lack of written feedback, over 70 vites have been cast. Not a bad response, and shows the ratio of people having an opinion to those actually writing about it.

Is there a closing date for the vote? The result ooks pretty clear cut at the moment.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

yep result is pretty clear but will leave the vote running until 30th june, as i will be sending out the newsletter in a few days so it gives maximum exposure for votes to be cast then


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

MonsieurClee-mong said:


> Hello again,
> 
> As you said, "And maybe if people don't like the design, they don't have to buy the thing." I agree and that is precisely my point. If you were less busy being so precious about your design and listened to the members you might find out what they really think. However, when you say things like "As I said before, there's not many places that DO offer some feedback from its members. Perhaps now, we see why."
> 
> ...


hi whats the fuss about if do not like it dont buy :roll: its only 
a sticker not a spray job :roll:

agree with snelly on this :wink:

Ray


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello Saruman,

If you read everything I have said, you will see that I have pointed out that it is others making a fuss because I expressed a different opinion.

Now, if you read your own quote I have said "I agree and that is precisely my point." Now is that clear enough for you?

Willie


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

MonsieurClee-mong said:


> However, I cannot help wondering why out of the 11,078 current members, only five have been enthused enough to reply.
> Willie


Willie,

*There are NOT 11,078 members of MHFs * 

11,078 to date persons have registered to join MHFs but the vast majority have either never posted or posted once or twice and will never return again :cya:

Thats why its only the same 'hard core' members who continually post entries or take part in polls.


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello Mick and Pat,

It was only recently people on here were crowing about how popular this site is and the rate people are joining up. I have been in charge of the membership for a large London club when I was younger. We had ten thousand plus members though they did not all turn up on the same night. Only a few hundred did. I understand perfectly how membership numbers work and need no lectures on the matter, but thank for trying anyway.

Now when you log on, you will notice it gives the number of current members, this is the sites info, not something I have made up. The 11,078 was the number at that point in time. I have never said they all post and that is not the point of this debate. However, it seems like if you can't attack the argument, attack the man.

Thank you all for your comments, but I'm off for the weekend soon. So like me, enjoy the sun while it lasts. Happy camping,

Willie


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*sticker*

hi


> willie you said!""I think the problem is, certainly from my point of view, although I'm 100% behind the idea, and prepared to pay for one, I, like thousand of others on here, have paid serious money for a serious vehicle. In the light of that, I have no intention of sticking anything on it that resembles a four year olds TV programme. I think to be fair, motorhomers in the main are a cut above George, Zippy and co. Motorhoming is fun, but not childish as I feel this comes across. If I had an old banger, I wouldn't care so much, but I don't. Other people might be thinking what I am saying but are too polite to say anything, thus only the five replies""
> 
> Thats what my post was about if you dont like the sticker
> dont buy... i like the logo[ each to our own] or :idea: :idea: save the picture of the the design you like then print the size you want laminate it and then you can take out of the window if you like :!: just a sugestion :idea:
> ...


----------



## 88862 (May 10, 2005)

*Sticker*

Is this getting a bit heated over a sticker.
By the way what's wrong with George, Zippy and co :twisted:


----------



## 99515 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Sticker Poll Discussion!*

Nuke,

Just wanted to show some support here. I have only been with MMF for about two to three weeks.

1. I subscribed because I think this is a great site and wanted full access to all info.

2. Whether or not we as members agree or dissagree about your sticker design, it is your site and your design. I think you are a fair and reasonable host to give us some say.

3. Having built and run websites like this for a good few years, I know only too well the argument that can ensue from a simple thing like this.

It is a shame that such a simple thing has given you such grief.

I think it is a great idea and I am sure many of MMF members will take up the stickers once they are available.

I suppose it depends on whether or not members really do wish to advertise the fact they are members of MMF to others, which afterall this was the main reason for the stickers in the first place.

While I'm here, I'll place my vote.

Kind regards,

Christine.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Sticker Poll Discussion!*



Writer said:


> Nuke,
> 
> Just wanted to show some support here. I have only been with MMF for about two to three weeks.
> 
> ...


hi .. totally agree with that

ray leicester lad


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

I chose number 8 for the following reasons. 

It was bright,simple and easily identifiable from a distance thus giving other members travelling towards you a chance to wave  Thats if it's displayed on the front screen  

The ones displaying a the web address had in my opinion a peculiar font, I had to look at it at least twice to read what it said.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*over the top*

hi 
the 1st stickers where a bit big :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There's no missing that one, that's for sure. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

I had a little diatribe building as I read through this, however writer has pretty much said it already, so Ill just add my support to that and in turn nuke for a great site, in essence.

I haven't been a member long and only subscribed a week or so ago but I feel this is a great and useul site with an excellent mix of techi stuff through to the, well, daft and I love it. Are the designs seemingly childish, maybe, but they strike me as being a perfect representation of this here website/club and as someone else pointed out they wont get lost with any other stickers! 

I will be buying one, whatever the final choice.

Si.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

dodgey said:


> I will be buying one, whatever the final choice.
> Si.


Yep, same here. You don't get any choice what type of sticker you get when you join the Caravan Club. And that's a particularly boring design.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

The problem of whereabouts to place the sticker made me wonder if we would not be better off with a grille badge  

I realise it would cost more but it would be visible to everyone and not in the drivers field of view.

Oh well, just a thought


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> The problem of whereabouts to place the sticker made me wonder if we would not be better off with a grille badge
> 
> I realise it would cost more but it would be visible to everyone and not in the drivers field of view.
> 
> Oh well, just a thought


hi tokkalosh .. you coulds if you want use a laminated copy
if you want, and put it in the window when you want !just copy
picture as"" and then print the size you want, :wink: 
i will buy a sticker anyway :wink: and proberly put in the bottom right of screen. :!:

saruman


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> yep result is pretty clear but will leave the vote running until 30th june, as i will be sending out the newsletter in a few days so it gives maximum exposure for votes to be cast then


 hi any result from the poll .... or our we going to penaltys :lol: :lol:

SARUMAN :computer: 
____________________________________________________
:silent:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well i think sticker design 8 is the outright winner, so will now get some confirmed pricing and let everyone know when they will be available


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> and proberly put in the bottom right of screen


 Not in the swept area of course, you might like it but your MOT man wont :!: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Geo, don't be silly mate..... How would others see it if I put it on the coach carpet, and as for the MOT man not liking it.... well he should have voted for the one of his choice....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok got some prices, but first need to know if members would prefer static cling (like tax disc holders where you lick them and stick them to the inside of the windscreen) or self adhesive


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

'Static cling' get my vote.

Si


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Forgive me, but I wouldn't start from here. I'd go back to the drawing board and find a typestyle that's the most easily read, of the two on offer this would really be the triangular pennant.

Motorhomefacts does not "trip off the tongue" so it doubly needs to be clear and easy to read. I would make this a higher priority than style.

I wouldn't put my username or any other ident mark on my motorhome.

I might be inclined to use a wide base triangle shape so I could get the logo bigger and into a corner leaving maximum width for the url.

But I also voted for 8 coming closest to my own vision, (which is of course the perfect one).

My three pennies worth.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Static cling would suit me - then it can be moved to a more prominent position when parked, if need be.
Thanks for your efforts


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well i am going to go with static cling as thats my personal preference as well as it means its not a permanent fixture and can be moved from van to van and to different positions with no hassle


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

k got the order in

i reckon the price will be around £2.85 inc vat & p&p
the size of the sticker will be 25cm wide X 10cm high and it will be a custom i.e. pennant shape not a pennant design on a rectangular sticker 

Should have the new stickers in 12-14 working days


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Excellent news! I would have gone for the static cling too. Much better option.

They should be in just before the full timing meet  

Gerald


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Not in time for us hitting the road for our first hol  

Si.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> k got the order in
> 
> i reckon the price will be around £2.85 inc vat & p&p
> the size of the sticker will be 25cm wide X 10cm high and it will be a custom i.e. pennant shape not a pennant design on a rectangular sticker
> ...


hi Are pre- orders being taken :wink:

ray


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol Ray, steady


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*sticker*

hi just wondered going away for two weeks touring
devon  dont want them to be sold out before i get a chance :roll:

RAY


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: sticker*



Saruman said:


> hi just wondered going away for two weeks touring
> devon  dont want them to be sold out before i get a chance :roll:
> 
> RAY


HI SO save us one :lol: :lol: cheers
i send you a stick off rock :lol:

saruman

RAY


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ray
Can I have a stick of rock please :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nuke, Just a thought... If these are in stock in time for the full timing rally (21st July) would it be possible to send a load to Stewart to sell on the rally, or if he is not available to receive them then we would be happy for you to send them here and we could deliver them to Stewart????

Keith


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if i get them in time i will do that Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Put me down for one, keith.  

Gerald


----------



## boatyard (May 1, 2005)

I'm sure I'll buy a sticker, but when I was thinking about spotting them on the move I remembered a motorhome the other day who waved a big plastic hand as it passed us, it made us both laugh. So what I really want is a big hand in a distinctive colour with the MHF camper logo on, everyone will spot it, you can swat flies with it and use it to wake up sleepy passengers.

Stuart


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

boatyard said:


> So what I really want is a big hand in a distinctive colour with the MHF camper logo on


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Very funny. What a great idea!

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

Good idea Keith about getting some before the fulltiming rally if they are in. Can I suggest Nuke, that you send them to Keith since I am not sure we will see home prior to the 21st. 

stew

ps Shona has just informed me I am home at the moment. What I mean to say is I am not sure if we will see our house (ie postal address) prior to the 21st.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Dammit,

Why didn,t I look at this thread more often!

Sorry to be a lack lustre member Nuke, I just assumed that whatever you guys decided would be good for me and like Keith said I did not hold a strong opinion any way.

So put me down for one and the majority decision looks good to me, number 8, static cling.

By the way keep up the great work Nuke and the obvious statement is of course: 'you cannot please all the people all the time', but somehow I guess you know that already.

Chris
ps I should have taken my own advice about assume, used to teach it enough, if you ASSUME, you make an ASS out of U and ME!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi Any update i have been away  
are they for sale yet :?: 

saruman


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

they have been ordered and should be here in a few days hopefully.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

We will just have to organise another get together then :roll: :roll: :roll: What a chore :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Well done Nuke

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I haven't finished paying off the first sticker yet so I will leave it now until next season.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> they have been ordered and should be here in a few days hopefully.


any update please :wink: 10/ 8/06

saruman


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Saruman said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > they have been ordered and should be here in a few days hopefully.
> ...


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> they have been ordered and should be here in a few days hopefully.


 
hi the date was 29 th / 7 / 06 its now 20th/ 8 /06 has there been a problem most sites i have been on despatch the stickers quickley. so what the problem has the :idea: been dropped :? :?

just a inquiry! :?:

RAY


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Whilst on design, has anybody had any thoughts about putting the design when agreed on the back of a High Visibility Vest.

If there is sufficient interest I can shop about for some prices, if everybody is happy.


Just let me know

regards Ken


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi all

well i am furious, have been in touch numerous times with the printing company and finally they have set a shipping date of next Wednesday so i will have them for Friday

the company name to avoid in the future is Koolprint !!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi nuke

will they be sold throw outdoor bits :?: :wink: 

ray


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well just an update

Just got off the phone with Koolprint and once more they have said there is a problem and will be shipped sometime next week maybe.

I have had enough and cancelled the order with them and asked for a refund, as 7 weeks is just too much !!!

Anyway I am now looking for alternative printers to do these, so if anyone knows of any please post here / let me know


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Nuke,
I have just retrieved from the bin a leaflet from a graphics company that is always at the VW shows.

They do all sorts of graphics, including "Club stickers and banners".

Surge Design
0121 604 0868
07909 697202
email [email protected]

Graphic House,
106 Laburnum Avenue,
Kingshurst.
Birmingham 
B37 6AJ

They have a website but it is not up and running yet.
www.surgedesign.co.uk


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I prefer the rectangular design but not the type style. The stickers should be readable without too much content. People have to take info in quickly. Of the options offered I chose 1


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> I prefer the rectangular design but not the type style. The stickers should be readable without too much content. People have to take info in quickly. Of the options offered I chose 1


hi :lol: we voted the type i hope we are not going to open the debate again :lol:

ray :roll: :roll:


----------

